# Wallpaper Liner - Share your experiences



## tqm (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

Okay I think this is the best solution to the wood paneling on all the 1st floor walls.  I'd love to know what any of you have experienced with this kind of "bridging material".  As the ground floor walls in this house are 8'4" tall I'm thinking that the right thing to do is buy the widest width roll I can find (so far that's 54") and run it horizontally around the room so that there's only one seam to deal with.  Of course there will be vert seams at the windows unless I "cut out" for the opening which I'm inclined NOT to do because in the two front rooms the window set on the front wall takes up most of the wall and that would be a heck of a lot of waste.

Thoughts...?  Is anybody out there?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello TQM:
The wallpaper liner is like underlayment for a floor or roof, which you apply to the walls. It should be run vertically with tight joints but be aware, it can be torn with direct pressure over a groove. I know, walls are not made to be pushing or banging on  but somehow it just seems to happen, especially if you have children around.
I think yours is a better idea than the drywall compound in the grooves; it will crack and fall out if it is distrbed at all. If you could find some wallpaper with a bold pattern that is embossed in the paper, it would help to hide more imperfections. Or you might want to use the burlaps or bamboo.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Mar 11, 2009)

I suggested it in your other post but will add my comments here (some repeated).
When I have used it in the past the manufacturer of the stuff I used recommended horizontal install. I think so seams don't meet at the same place as with wall paper. Also, the stuff I used was paintable as I recall. I also recall thinking that I was unsure how it would really look if painted. I used it in a situation where I had removed thin panneling and didn't have the time or inclanation to do a perfect skim job over he poor plaster. I did sand first to remove any high spots and then did a quick fill of the low spots and then sanded again. Once that was done I applied the liner. 

After the liner I used a wallpaper like Glenn suggests. I used a textured paper that was like cloth, corduroy sort of. That stuff was a paintable paper which I painted. It came out great (we wanted that look).

If I were using the liner over paneling with groves I would do a test first with a small section through to whatever finish you want to end up with. Make sure it will look OK. I'm afraid that if your seams are deep and wide that it may not bridge and your paneling will telegraph through.

If it does I would fill all the seams with lightweight drywall compound and sand first. That would help.

Good luck and let us know what you do and how it comes out.


----------

